# Pay rate for working remotely



## Belinda Frisch (May 19, 2010)

If you work remotely, does your company pay per claim, per diagnosis or procedure, etc.? How much per? Do you find them reliable in paying on time consistently? Do you have productivity standards and do you find them easy or difficult to meet?

I have worked remote "projects" and it seems they paid well compared to other rates I am seeing for more steady work. Is this what you find as well?


----------



## ldcoates (May 28, 2010)

Bumping this thread b/c I'd like to know too!!

LCoates
Passed the 1st time around


----------



## okiesawyers (Jun 8, 2010)

Belinda Frisch said:


> If you work remotely, does your company pay per claim, per diagnosis or procedure, etc.? How much per? Do you find them reliable in paying on time consistently? Do you have productivity standards and do you find them easy or difficult to meet?
> 
> I have worked remote "projects" and it seems they paid well compared to other rates I am seeing for more steady work. Is this what you find as well?



Belinda,

I am going to PM you with my answers!


----------

